# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  William Turner

## [Perla]

*Joseph Mallord William Turner* , lindi ne Londer, 23 prill 1775 – vdiq ne Chelsea, 19 dhjetor 1851.


Ishte piktor dhe gdhendes anglez.I perket stilit romantik,mund te thuhet qe stili i tij hodhi bazat per zhvillimin e stilit impresionist.Ndonese ne kohen e tij shifej si nje figure jo shume e vleresuar dhe i kuptuar , tashme ne kohen tone , vleresohet si artisti qe ka zhvilluar artin e piktures se peizazhit, deri ne nje nivel te tille sa per ti dhene mundesine per tu krahasuar kryesisht me pikturen historike.Edhe pse u be i famshem per pikturat e tij nje vaji , Turner ishte gjithashtu njeri prej mesuesve me te medhenj britnike ne realizimin e peizazheve me bojera uji.Ai njjihet gjithashtu me nofken  "piktori i drites".

Turner pati nje stil novativ, duke patur nje game te larmishme ngjyrash.Veprat e tij te fundit jane cilesuar si enigmatike, ai inspirohej per krijimet e tij duke marr per baze incidentet dhe permbytjet,si dhe fenomenet atmosferik si drita,dielli ,stuhite ,shiu dhe mjergulla.Fuqia e detit ishte teper magjepese per te.Drita per te perfaqesonte leshimin ose vershimin e frymes hyjnore dhe per kete ne pikuren e tije nuk shikojme objekte te ngurta te perfaqesuara ne menyre te qarte.Ai donte qe te krijonte nje loje me punet e tij, me peisazhin duke vendosur si instrument driten reflekset e ujit si dhe zjarrin.

*Mund te themi qe ishte nje admirues i natyres dhe te çfare do lloj fenomeni te saj.*

*Pikturat :*

_  * Peshkateret ne det (1796)
    * Plaga e gjashte e Egjiptit (1800)
    * Keshtjella e  Dunster nga veri-perendimi (1800)
    * Giasone (1802)
    * Anije qe ndalojne per ankorim (1802)
    * Pamje nga oborri i shenjte i Katedrales te Salisburgut(1802)
    * Moli i Calais (1803)
    * Ura e diallit ne San Gottardo (1803-1804)
    * Permbytja. Varka peshkimi qe perpiqen te shpetojne ekuipazhin (1805)
    * Beteja e Trafalgar (1806-1808)
    * Un maniscalco di campagna (1807)
    * Dielli lind ne mjegull (1807)
    * Londra (1809)
    * Stuhia e bores: Annibale dhe ushtria e tij kalojne Alpet (1812)
    * Mengjes i acarte (1813)
    * Il guado del ruscello (1815)
    * Didone nderton Cartagine. L'ascesa dell'Impero cartaginese (1815)
    * Roma e pare nga Vatikani: Raffaello i shoqeruar nga Fornarina pergatit pikturat per arredimin e bajtes (1820)
    * Mortlake Terrace, rezidenca e William Moffatt (1827)
    * A music party, East Cowes Castle (1827 cr.)
    * Kanali i Chichester (1828 cr.)
    * Parku i Petworth me kishen e Tilington duke u larguar (1828)
    * Dhurata (1829-1837)
    * Ulisse perqesh Polifemo (1829)
    * Plazhi i Calais - me peshkataret qe mbledhin karremat mes baticave e sbaticave te detit (1830)
    * Ylli i mbremjes (1830 cr.)
    * Helvoetsluys: "Qyteti i Utrecht" merr detin (1832)
    * Ura e frymemarrjeve, pallati Dukal dhe Dogana ne Venezia: Canaletto dipinge (1833)
    * Zjarri i Dhomave te Lordeve te Comuni (1835)
    * Trasportuesit e karbonit ne anijet qe shkarkojne naten (1835)
    * Venezia nga porti i Madonna della Salute (1835)
    * Norham Castle: Agim (1835-1840)
    * Lirimi i Ero dhe Leandro (1837)
    * Stuhia e debores, valanga dhe permbytje (1837)
    * Italia moderne. I "pifferai" (1838)
    * Guximtarja Téméraire (1838-1839)
    * Roma antike: Agrippina zbarkon me hirin e Germanico (1839)
    * Venezia nga kanali i Giudecca (1840)
    * Tregetaret e sklleverve qe hedhin ne det te vdekurit (1840)
    * Mengjesi ne Cristianità (arratisje ne Egjipt) (1841)
    * Paqe. Esequie in mare (1842)
    * Stuhi debore, anije me avull ne gjirin Harbour's Mouth (1842)
    * Dogana, San Giorgio dhe beqareshat e granitit te Hotel Europa (1842)
    * Dielli i Venecies perendon ne det (1843)
    * Hije dhe erresire. Mbremja e Diluvio (1843)
    * Drite dhe ngjyre (Teoria e Goethe) (1843)
    * Shi,avull dhe shpejtesi (1844)
    * Boe per sinjalizimin e nje permbytjeje (1849)_

----------

